# Lawrence Summer/Fall 2015



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 30, 2015)

I am mostly posting this thread to generate ideas and interest for my next competition which could be Lawrence Summer or Lawrence Fall (if it's supposed to be a seasonal event, I don't think "open" would be a good name). If a Lawrence Summer could happen, it would likely happen in mid-September so there could be a possibility of having another competition in early-mid November. If not, then there will just be a Lawrence Fall.

Now would be the time to suggest the events.
Events that I have planned would be:

3 rounds of 3x3
3 rounds of 2x2
1 round of Megaminx
1 round of OH
Events that I would likely have would be:

1 round of 5x5
1 round of Pyraminx and/or Skewb
1̶ ̶r̶o̶u̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶O̶H̶ (decided that it should be an event)
Events that I would totally consider if there's enough interest:

3BLD
FMC (maybe as a side event, I dunno)
Square-1
Of course, I would consider ANY event should there be enough interest, it's just that the ones above I would be easier to persuade hosting 

Also keep in mind that this competition is currently in the PLANNING stages. I don't have a delegate yet, I don't have a venue yet (although getting my school won't be very hard), I don't have a schedule nor a definitive date; this is just to help me plan from the start.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 30, 2015)

*waiting for obligatory Aussie post begging to have 6x6*


----------



## Aussie (Jun 30, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> *waiting for obligatory Aussie post begging to have 6x6*



LOL. You read my mind!

6x6 please!?


----------



## Pryge (Jun 30, 2015)

Can you put a second round of Pyraminx in tenative?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 30, 2015)

Aussie said:


> LOL. You read my mind!
> 
> 6x6 please!?


We'll see how the rest of the schedule turns out. I do want at least 1 rather long event, but I kind of had FMC in mind.



Pryge said:


> Can you put a second round of Pyraminx in tenative?


It would depend on how many people are actually going to show up this time. So far, the 2 Lawrence comps have been quite the opposites of each other, LO14 having only a small group of competitors while LS15 was one of the largest non-regional comps in the USA.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> It would depend on how many people are actually going to show up this time. So far, the 2 Lawrence comps have been quite the opposites of each other, LO14 having only a small group of competitors while LS15 was one of the largest non-regional comps in the USA.



I personally prefer smaller competitions. They tend to be less chaotic, and I also have a better chance to get top 8/5/3 or whatever.
If I LS15 were as small as LO14, I would have easily made the finals.

Suggestions:

3 rounds 3x3 (top 24 / top 12)
3 rounds 2x2 (top 24 / top 12)
1 round 4x4 (1:30 soft 3:00 hard)
1 attempt FMC
1 round 5x5/6x6 (2:45 soft 5:00 hard / 5:00 soft 8:00 hard) (I would probably prefer 6x6 because I've seriously improved and I'm sure *cough* some people *cough* Aussie would agree.)
1 round Pyraminx (0:30 soft / 0:45 hard)
1 round Skewb (0:35 soft / 0:50 hard)
1 round OH (1:00 soft / 1:20 hard)
Anything else I don't care at all

Edit: With a 15.03 average at Lawrence Open 2014 round 2 I would have beaten you Edward


----------



## Pryge (Jun 30, 2015)

FMC podium would be awful if the MN crew wouldn't come.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Based on the last two Lawrence comps, I think it would be good to have 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2, 2 rounds of Pyra, and 1 round of skewb megaminx OH and 5x5. With these you could have extra time so cutoffs could be longer and have a Fmc side event or something like that. Reasons: everything should be easy to understand why, and two rounds of Pyra is because it has been the most popular event in both Lawrence competitions besides for 2x2 and 3x3. Tentative could also have second round of skewb.

Wow, a lot of unnecessary typing.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Also last 3bld only had 15% of people sign up (5).


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 30, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I personally prefer smaller competitions. They tend to be less chaotic, and I also have a better chance to get top 8/5/3 or whatever.
> If I LS15 were as small as LO14, I would have easily made the finals.


I never said I preferred larger ones, I just need to be prepared for it. I'm not sure if anyone can accurately predict what the turnout would be. It could have over 90 people again, or it could have fewer than 50. I need to assume the largest possible turnout (if it's smaller then we could add a bunch of events on the fly or something; I just don't want to be as unprepared as last time) so I can work around that.



RjFx2 said:


> Also last 3bld only had 15% of people sign up (5).


Well, last time there were only like 40 people, many of whom had never been to a competition


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm gonna win (yeah no)


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 1, 2015)

Could you do 7x7?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> Could you do 7x7?



I was kinda hoping for 7x7 but not that much because I've never done it before and I want to get an official time. Same with FMC and (I guess) feet. (I suck at feet, like a lot.)


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 1, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> Could you do 7x7?



If there's enough interest for one particular event, I'll probably host it. Although, 7x7 is an _ungodly_ long event, so I'm not too certain about it.

I dunno, maybe if Aussie, John Doeden, and a few others want it, then I don't see why not. It's just not a very popular event, and I want to host events that I know a fairly decent amount of people will enter in.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'd compete in 7x7 if it happens as long as 6x6 would happen as well.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 1, 2015)

lol. Every time I see a Lawrence Thread it's just people begging for an event.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol. Every time I see a Lawrence Thread it's just people begging for an event.



does "people" mean "Aussie" and "an event" mean "6x6" because if so then yes.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 2, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> does "people" mean "Aussie" and "an event" mean "6x6" because if so then yes.



More like "people" meaning "Kennan" and "begging" meaning "demanding"


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2015)

It is cheaper to fly to Kansas than it is to fly to Detroit, given my time constraints.

Very interested in this, if it ends up having the events that I like.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 2, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> It is cheaper to fly to Kansas than it is to fly to Detroit, given my time constraints.
> 
> Very interested in this, if it ends up having the events that I like.



oh no it's a fast person 

btw what weekend in September do you have in mind?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'll do 3BLD! This should be awesome. Dan still hasn't contacted any delegates for our comp :/ I may have to do one on my own spring 2016.


----------



## Cubewarrior (Jul 2, 2015)

Prediction: Samuel Pollom wins everything except for 2x2.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 2, 2015)

Cubewarrior said:


> Prediction: Samuel Pollom wins everything except for 2x2.


I doubt it, but it depends on how big the competition(s) is(are), and whether he even comes. If he wins, I will almost certainly podium. He averages 12, I average 13. In April 2014, he averaged around 18, and in June 2014 I averaged around 40.


----------



## cubegenius (Jul 2, 2015)

You know my vote. 7x7. I would like 4x4 as well, but you know I'm not gonna beg.


----------



## Pryge (Jul 2, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> It is cheaper to fly to Kansas than it is to fly to Detroit, given my time constraints.
> 
> Very interested in this, if it ends up having the events that I like.



lol i doubt you would like midwest events in comps


----------



## Pryge (Jul 2, 2015)

Cubewarrior said:


> Prediction: Samuel Pollom wins everything except for 2x2.



unless keytone alese comes


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 2, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> oh no it's a fast person
> 
> btw what weekend in September do you have in mind?



If there's going to be a Lawrence Summer, then it's going to have to be on the 12th/13th or 19th/20th, or else it ain't Summer 



Rocky0701 said:


> I'll do 3BLD! This should be awesome. Dan still hasn't contacted any delegates for our comp :/ I may have to do one on my own spring 2016.



Then forget Dan! You have fingers and a keyboard, here's a list of the delegates, you have an email, you can send some a message. I know it's a co-organizing effort, but if one is holding the other back to the point of halting all progress, then it may be a better idea to cut the string off the weight and let the balloon fly, nomasayin'?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 3, 2015)

Pryge said:


> lol i doubt you would like midwest events in comps



That's the problem. I want to go out west for a competition, but most midwest competitions have bad events. 

3/5/7/OH/Skewb is the perfect events list, but anything 3-7 with OH is fine with me.

I'd decide if I'm going if/when an events list does come out.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Cubewarrior said:


> Prediction: Samuel Pollom wins everything except for 2x2.



http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php?state=KS&event=skewb&single=0&submit=Submit

 (btw I'm first there)


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 4, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> That's the problem. I want to go out west for a competition, but most midwest competitions have bad events.
> 
> 3/5/7/OH/Skewb is the perfect events list, but anything 3-7 with OH is fine with me.
> 
> I'd decide if I'm going if/when an events list does come out.



I really wished you had come out at my previous 2 comps considering they had most of the events you're looking for. As much as I said I'm likely to host it, I kind of want to cycle some events to keep things less monotonous, y'know? That said, if a lot of people want OH, I'll have OH.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 4, 2015)

Someday I'm going to beat you Pryge
You will lose one of your pet aliens because of it.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 4, 2015)

OH is a must. I can beat your stinking cut off's this time


----------



## Pryge (Jul 4, 2015)

I kinda need an official sub 20 OH average so


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 4, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I really wished you had come out at my previous 2 comps considering they had most of the events you're looking for. As much as I said I'm likely to host it, I kind of want to cycle some events to keep things less monotonous, y'know? That said, if a lot of people want OH, I'll have OH.



Remember that this is a big maybe. Going out to the midwest requires a lot of planning on my part, as well as a little luck with plane tickets.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 4, 2015)

Check out my WCA profile to see why it would be funny if I went to both of these competitions in a row, without anything before them.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 4, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Check out my WCA profile to see why it would be funny if I went to both of these competitions in a row, without anything before them.



I don't get it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 4, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I don't get it.



Well, I would have had 4 Lawrence competitions in a row, which seems like a lot.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Well, I would have had 4 Lawrence competitions in a row, which seems like a lot.



So? Considering where we live, it's not unreasonable to think that the Lawrence comps were the only ones you were able to go to. I'm sure there were a bunch of people that could only go to the CalTech comps or something x amount of times in a row


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 5, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> So? Considering where we live, it's not unreasonable to think that the Lawrence comps were the only ones you were able to go to. I'm sure there were a bunch of people that could only go to the CalTech comps or something x amount of times in a row



yeah I guess but there were a few competitions I missed out on because we were on vacation or no one could take me:
Indiana 2015
Dayton 2015
Dixon Summer 2015

I'm actually sort of interested in holding my own competition but I'll have to miss it... lol


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 13, 2015)

It'd be awesome to got to four Lawrence comps in a row!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> It'd be awesome to got to four Lawrence comps in a row!



Sort of, but wouldn't it be more awesome to go to even more comps? I had to miss Dixon, Indiana, and Dayton this June, and I'm really kinda annoyed that I couldn't even go to one of them. The Lawrence comps are awesome though


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Sort of, but wouldn't it be more awesome to go to even more comps? I had to miss Dixon, Indiana, and Dayton this June, and I'm really kinda annoyed that I couldn't even go to one of them. The Lawrence comps are awesome though



lol I've been cubing for 2 years and there hasn't been a comp within a state of me lol


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> lol I've been cubing for 2 years and there hasn't been a comp within a state of me lol



And which state would that be? It doesn't say your location.


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> And which state would that be? It doesn't say your location.



Louisiana


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol all these event and organization planning. Good thing it won't matter if you aren't able to find a Delegate


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bumping because I decided OH should be an event.

Also, I could use a few more votes. This thread has been rather inactive, and I'd like to know what events you guys would like to do before I make a schedule.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 25, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Based on the last two Lawrence comps, I think it would be good to have 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2, 2 rounds of Pyra, and 1 round of skewb megaminx OH and 5x5. With these you could have extra time so cutoffs could be longer and have a Fmc side event or something like that. Reasons: everything should be easy to understand why, and two rounds of Pyra is because it has been the most popular event in both Lawrence competitions besides for 2x2 and 3x3. Tentative could also have second round of skewb.
> 
> Wow, a lot of unnecessary typing.



^ Still think that's good


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

4x4 pls my official pbs suck D:

Edit: You should keep a generally similar events list through all of your comps, but each time alternate 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 25, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 4x4 pls my official pbs suck D:
> 
> Edit: You should keep a generally similar events list through all of your comps, but each time alternate 4x4 and 5x5.



Actually that's better


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

When do you think it will be announced? Near the start of the school year?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 27, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Actually that's better



I, to a certain extent, plan on doing that. I'm always going to have 3 round of 2x2 and 3x3, 1 round of Megaminx, and Pyra/Skewb + OH are all very likely.

That basically leaves room for about 2-3 extra events (depending on the events, turnout, etc.) which I leave open to the local cubers to decide as long as it's reasonable (I'm never going to do 3 round of FMC, 7x7, AND Multi-BLD as it takes up too much time).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I, to a certain extent, plan on doing that. I'm always going to have 3 round of 2x2 and 3x3, 1 round of Megaminx, and Pyra/Skewb + OH are all very likely.
> 
> That basically leaves room for about *2-3 extra events* (depending on the events, turnout, etc.) which I leave open to the local cubers to decide as long as it's reasonable (I'm never going to do 3 round of FMC, 7x7, AND Multi-BLD as it takes up too much time).



which event should you remove?


Spoiler



2-3 = -1, -1 extra events is the same as taking away an event, lol



Ok, seriously if you want to add 2-3 events, I would say 4, 5/6, and 7.

Edit: I am not talking about the secret WCA event, the 0.83x0.83x0.83, when I'm talking about 5/6. lol literalness


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Ok, seriously if you want to add 2-3 events, I would say 4, 5/6, and 7.



5x5 is very likely, but I'm still quite unsure about 7x7 seeing how long the event takes to do.

I may just hold 4x4 again; I'll just see how well I do at Nationals.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 5x5 is very likely, but I'm still quite unsure about 7x7 seeing how long the event takes to do.
> 
> I may just hold 4x4 again; I'll just see how well I do at Nationals.



Alright, then again I don't care that much, although I would prefer 4x4.
Will this (competition) be announced mid/late August?


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 29, 2015)

If 4x4, 1:30 soft for sure.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Alright, then again I don't care that much, although I would prefer 4x4.
> Will this (competition) be announced mid/late August?



Dunno. There's still a lot to do.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Aug 6, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> I know nats just happened, but I want to know for sure this is happening so I have something to practice for



So do I. I need to know if a delegate is on board with this before I do anything drastic.

Don't worry if there isn't a Lawrence Summer; I can guarantee that there will be AT LEAST 1 more comp from me in 2015. If Lawrence Summer can't happen, then there will be Lawrence Fall. Optimally, there would be both, but I can't guarantee that.


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> So do I. I need to know if a delegate is on board with this before I do anything drastic.
> 
> Don't worry if there isn't a Lawrence Summer; I can guarantee that there will be AT LEAST 1 more comp from me in 2015. If Lawrence Summer can't happen, then there will be Lawrence Fall. Optimally, there would be both, but I can't guarantee that.



How do you expect to plan and announce 2 comps in 4 months when you haven't even secured a delegate or staff?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Aug 7, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> How do you expect to plan and announce 2 comps in 4 months when you haven't even secured a delegate or staff?



I said optimally; I never said guaranteed. 

All I really need right now is a delegate, the rest I can secure pretty quickly.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 4, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> All I really need right now is a delegate, the rest I can secure pretty quickly.



Have you found one?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 5, 2015)

I might not end up going to this because of "too many comps right next to each other" if the one in Raytown happens.


----------

